# How do i start the gui in FreeDOS



## sid86 (May 22, 2012)

I know the command in Linux is startx, but what is the command for starting it in FreeDOS software..version is FreeCom 0.84-pre XMS_SWAP.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2012)

X.org is not a _part_ of the FreeBSD OS. You're supposed to install it via ports or pkg_add. Read this.

Installing X11

And with any *nix OS, X.org starts with startx.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 22, 2012)

^ fwiw he's using FreeDOS, not FreeBSD. Point still remains, there's no GUI


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2012)

Whoops. What was I thinking.


----------



## Anish (May 27, 2012)

There is no default GUI for FreeDOS.
But there is a GUI called openGEM for freedos provided at freedos(dot)org


----------



## Sanzu (Jun 13, 2012)

I was looking for similar help thank you.


----------

